# Nubian breeding?



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay Lyric is a year old! And Heidi is 10 months old. I'm considering breeding them soon. What do you think? And is it too late to? Thanks!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

how much do they weigh? You may have one more heat cycle from them. Its hard to twll and depends on where you live. Goats go into heat depending on how many daylight hours there are. 
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope, it is definitely not too late.. and definitely not too early!! They would probably be just fine to breed.

I am not breeding Pixie this year, only because she is so small. But I will be breeding her next year. Usually as long as they are bred by about three years old they are usually fine.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm breeding my pygmy this month if I get a buck so I would say it's o.k. as long as you do it realatively soon.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Splash will be a year old on the 24th of this month, and I definately will not breed her until she is 80 pounds, because she is sooo small. How much do you think they weigh?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

the difference with pygmys and nubians is a nubian and most dairy goats are seasonal breeders where a pygmy can be bred year round.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nubians tend to have a longer season so if you find a buck in the next few weeks you have a good chance of hitting one of their last heats (if not the last). 

Worth a try at least.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think it's too late either. Do you have any idea how much they weigh?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I try and wait till they are at least 80 lbs but sometimes i will breed them at sixty five or seventy if they are kidding in june or somthing. The warmer weather usually encourages a growth spurt and so does the hormones of having babies inside them usually about three months into the pregnancy. I have a soon to be yearling that i was going to hold over as dry for this year because she was a little small but now she has almost caught up with her sister who is already bred and now i think im going to breed her, she weighs about seventy five lbs but won;t be kidding until mid or late june so has a lot of more grow time.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh lol I mis-interpreted the question.. . Yep, I don't think it is too late. Do you notice them go into heat?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, I'm not for sure how much they weigh I've estimated around eighty pounds but I'm going to try and convince one of my parents to take me up to the school barn long enough to weigh them. Heidi is the larger of the two, I'm not quite sure about Lyric yet though, she's not as tall as Heidi but she's wider. How exactly can I tell that they are in heat? I can tell when my sheep is.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

their vulvas may turn more pink or red then usual, they will wag thatir tails a lot more. Though sometimes this can be deceiving, as my goats wag when they see me. But if you notice them wagging their tails when they are eating their grain. Its a different wag then you would see when they are happy, its a little more slow not so vigerous, and at short intervoles they will wag for a few seconds then stop then wag again then stop. they may cry more then usual, there may be discharge on their tails.
hope this helps
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep I've seen that! I think they were like that when it was a little warmer then usual over here!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's one of Farm Girls bucks that I'm thinking of breeding my girls too. Do you think he'd be a good match?








Heidi








Lyric


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well.. it is kind of hard to tell because he is really not set up that well, but he appears to be a little high in his rear end, steep in his rump and posty (not enough angulation) in his rear legs. But that could be the way he is standing. Have you ever seen him in person?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

If I was you, I would look for a buck that has as flat and wide a rump as possible on him. That seems to be a weak spot on Heidi and Lyric.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What does that buck's dam look like? Bucks with not so good conformation don't always pass that on to their kids, there have been a lot of not so good looking bucks that have thrown nice kids.
Farm girl, he is handsome though, I love his color


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

His Dam is Nubilop Acres Aspen Rose, here's a pic from when she was younger, wish I could get a recent pic of her....










And here's his granddam Nubilop Acres Teacup Rose










He has matured alot since that pic, and no he wasn't set up very well.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, farm girl, he is really pretty! His coloring is awesome. His dam and granddam look really nice . I would say that would be fine Crissa... their rumps are not very steep at all.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto what Katherine said, his dam is very long and tall, I think he'd be a nice cross with Lyric


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow Bethany! His dam and granddam are beautiful! I've got one person that says they have an incredibly colorful buck that I could possibly breed to, so I'm going to see how much they want before I decide on who I'm going to breed them too. His lines include Del Aristae (sp?) and Goldwaithe. (again sp?) Which I think I've heard are also really good lines. Sorry Bethany. (still love your guys though) :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that's just fine Crissa, you just go with whatever you like best.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Bethany, I still love your guys though! What do you guys think of this possible guys lines though? I'll try to get more details on him soon.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well it all depends on what you're looking to do with your kids. When i look at your does the first thing that i see that needs improvement is rear leg set and rump angle. They are both posty and have very steep rumps. The first thing i see when i look at the buck kid is he is very posty and has a very steep rump. You don't want to breed two animals that have the same fault because it will just intensify those faults in the kids. When i look at his dam and grand dam they are both nice does but again they are a bit posty and a bit steep in the rump. The daughter is definalty an improvement over her dam though. 
It is all up to you and what you want to breed for, and where you want your breeding program to go.
I see a nice capacious udder on the grand dam though i would like to see more of her rear udder when she is set up, doesn;t mean she has a bad rear udder, could be contributed to her postiness. I see a very uphill apearance with flat houlders long necks and pretty heads. 
Hope this helps.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks beth, that helps some. I'll see what this other guy looks like and probably post a pic and see what you think. Thanks!

Edit: Here's their reply.
" I have never even thought about it ..I guess 50.00 a piece would be fair? I know several breeders around They tend to be high... Price is not important.. will trade for hay or a painted desert /Barbados ewe. Money is not every thing .. Just so they are tested negative for
everything . I have a closed herd.. Archimedes [the bucks name] has white spots and black streaks
on a sorrel back ground.. Very even disposition and a bit of a goof ball ,,and very affectionate. I do have some of his relatives on site so you can see how the del aristae breeding looks like when they are three to 4 years old does.. "


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They said that I can work the stud fee off!!! Yippee!!! They're going to send pics as soon as possible so the decision will be made when I see him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they require the does to be tested negative for everthing - were you does tested? 

If this works out for you I think you have a great opportunity with working for the stud fee


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll be getting the testing done soon. Plenty before I take them up there. Thanks!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's the best pic they could get of him for now, they said that they'll try and get a set up one soon.


----------

